# Are shoes like socks?



## Cat Dancer (Mar 7, 2009)

So I've been decluttering, going through stuff in the house and organizing and throwing stuff away. :crazy: I had these two huge containers of shoes. My husband has a thing about shoes. If he finds a pair he likes and they're on sale, he'll buy more than one pair so he stockpiles shoes. He has SO many pairs of shoes. He has WAY more shoes than I do. 

Anyway I'm finding several shoes with no matches. Where does the other shoe go? It seems like it would be even hard to misplace or lose a shoe than a sock because a shoe is so much bigger. It's really weird and puzzling. LOL. Maybe they're with the missing socks?


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 7, 2009)

maybe the missing shoes ran off with the missing socks :lol:

that _is_ funny you have missing shoes. maybe pets or kids misplaced them


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm thinking that the missing shoes, the missing socks ran off with the wonderful book on how to organize:lol:

So I bought a book about cleaning and organizing - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum


----------



## Jackie (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello Cat Dancer,

Maybe your husband is a bit heavy footed on one side and has worn out the missing shoe and thrown it away


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 7, 2009)

:lol: I think you all are right. 

Also someone gave us a gigantic bag of little girl shoes, but I went through them and only about a half dozen of them had matches. :lol: 

Oh and I think our puppy, who is now a BIG thing, has taken some of the shoes to chew on. He chews on EVERYTHING.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 7, 2009)

> It seems like it would be even hard to misplace or lose a shoe than a sock because a shoe is so much bigger.


I'm guessing he threw some of the shoes away that he no longer wanted?, not being too careful to remove them in pairs or believing the other shoe was already missing.



> has taken some of the shoes to chew on.



Ignore the above, then


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 7, 2009)

the other possibility is your husband sleepwalks and tossed out single shoes


----------



## Mari (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay, I am going with ladylore on this one, absolutely no more coffee for anyone. :dimples: Mari


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

Whatever do you mean Mari?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 7, 2009)

Nothing like a cup of coffee to greet the day:

http://scienceblogs.com/omnibrain/upload/2007/06/funny_coffee.jpg


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

or two, or three.  I love my Saturday mornings with a huge pot of coffee brewed...Also considering buying one of these....But I think I'd have to make a little space on my countertop...May have to get rid of the little toaster oven


----------



## Jackie (Mar 7, 2009)

A nice cup of tea always works for me


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

Me too Jackie - switch to that in the afternoons


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2009)

Jazzey...save your money and don't buy the coffee maker.  We have one at work and it is terrible.  It doesn't even taste like real coffee :yuk:

Now all I drink is tea at work....although I am admittedly addicted to Tim Hortons and I keep winning on the Roll Up To Win    makes it all the more encouraging


----------



## NicNak (Mar 7, 2009)

I tend to agree with the others, that your husband probably threw out worn out shoe and kept the other one.

Maybe he thought one day he would eventually get another match out of them?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2009)

Or... maybe it's not just the puppy who's midnight-snacking on shoes...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my goodness. You all are too funny. :lol: That's just such a funny thought, someone snacking on a shoe. :lol:

I don't drink coffee or tea, but does Tim Horton's have hot chocolate? Love hot chocolate!


----------



## white page (Mar 7, 2009)

what intriques me cat dancer is ,  are the left shoes missing or the right shoes missing , or a mixture of both ?  impossible to tell with socks   unless they have a pattern on one side only


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 7, 2009)

Hee hee. I'll check and get back with you.


----------



## white page (Mar 7, 2009)

africashoes.com/odd.htm

just for you Cat dancer


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 7, 2009)

You guys are just too funny at times.

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 7, 2009)

WP, THAT is too funny! Love it.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

CD's husband's missing shoe is "sole searching"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> CD's husband's missing shoe is "sole searching"



I've thought there was something fishy about his behavior from the very beginning of this thread.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

leave of absence for "ground breaking issues"   - and unfortunately for the sole, it's the smell that gives him away every time...fishy or not.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh that's cute! Hee hee.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

..the only problem I have now is that I bought fresh sole for diner.. All this talk about fishy and soles has put me off! :lol:


----------



## white page (Mar 7, 2009)

can we console you to it ?


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm sure a little butter, thyme, fresh pepper and flour will "console me".   Thank you WP.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> a little butter, thyme, fresh pepper and flour



Mmmmm... floor pie... :homer:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

...Ok...the fresh sole may have to wait until tomorrow evening...:lol:


----------



## white page (Mar 7, 2009)

won't be fresh any more then:rolling:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

...Yes, it is a fishy situation I've gotten myself into! :lol:  Particularly since I have a lot of it...


----------



## white page (Mar 7, 2009)

maybe you could invite some sole mates over to eat it


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

:lol:  I love that...:flowers:


----------

